# Computer Freezes When I Try To Install Large Games



## I R0ck (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been trying to install the game Rose Online, and the game Perfect World. However, whenever I try to install the games, they get to a certain point and freeze.

I have noticed that with Perfect World, it is when the Setup file starts to install the Data2 file.

I don't have my specs as I am not currently at home, but I know I have 2gb of ram, 1.93gb available for use, which is more than enough to install these programs.

When the computer freezes, I can sometimes still move the mouse, but I can't click on anything, and eventually it freezes the computer entirely.

I have tried leaving it sitting for 2 hours, but to no avail.

These games are both free online games where you download the client from the website.

If anyone could help me, that would be great!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Whenever you can try to post your full system specs.

It almost sounds like the installers take up so much processing power that your system cannot handle it.

In addition to the system specs, please post your Power Supply Unit (PSU) Make, Brand, Model and wattage.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello I r0ck,
also please make sure to post your HDD capacity


----------



## pmorrison2588 (Sep 29, 2009)

Either the games are corrupted or your machine has a virus. Did you download the two games from the same source?


----------

